
Groupon Prices IPO at $20 a Share - marklabedz
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203716204577016001857985424.html?mod=WSJ_hp_MIDDLENexttoWhatsNewsSecond
======
zoowar
Another $12.7 billion failure coming out of our 401k plans.

